# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  libro verbali assemblea cda

## bealavi

controllando i documenti di una Srl, mi sono accorta che il precedente commercialista ha trascritto nel libro verbali assemblee del cda tutto l'atto costitutivo e lo statuto della societ&#224; in questione ma non i bilanci ( ha messo solo i vari  verbali  dell'assemblea di convocazione).
come mi devo comportare?
e poi, &#232; necessario anche il libro verbale assemblee soci?

----------


## bealavi

> controllando i documenti di una Srl, mi sono accorta che il precedente commercialista ha trascritto nel libro verbali assemblee del cda tutto l'atto costitutivo e lo statuto della società in questione ma non i bilanci ( ha messo solo i vari  verbali  dell'assemblea di convocazione).
> come mi devo comportare?
> e poi, è necessario anche il libro verbale assemblee soci?

  come se non bastasse ho visto che non è stato neanche vidimato....la srl è stata costituita nel 94 :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> controllando i documenti di una Srl, mi sono accorta che il precedente commercialista ha trascritto nel libro verbali assemblee del cda tutto l'atto costitutivo e lo statuto della società in questione ma non i bilanci ( ha messo solo i vari  verbali  dell'assemblea di convocazione).
> come mi devo comportare?
> e poi, è necessario anche il libro verbale assemblee soci?

   

> come se non bastasse ho visto che non è stato neanche vidimato....la srl è stata costituita nel 94

  
Io rifarei tutto. Barra e fai firmare le pagine precedenti e ristampi tutto daccapo correttamente. 
ciao

----------


## bealavi

> controllando i documenti di una Srl, mi sono accorta che il precedente commercialista ha trascritto nel libro verbali assemblee del cda tutto l'atto costitutivo e lo statuto della società in questione ma non i bilanci ( ha messo solo i vari  verbali  dell'assemblea di convocazione).
> come mi devo comportare?
> e poi, è necessario anche il libro verbale assemblee soci?

   

> Io rifarei tutto. Barra e fai firmare le pagine precedenti e ristampi tutto daccapo correttamente. 
> ciao

  ok ma va inserito anche tutto l'atto costitutivo e lo statuto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ok ma va inserito anche tutto l'atto costitutivo e lo statuto?

  
Io quelli non li metto. 
ciao

----------


## bealavi

> Io quelli non li metto. 
> ciao

  mitico Danilo...grazieeeeeeee

----------

